# Pa. Turkey Opener



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

As everybody and anybody that hunted on Saturday(4/27) the wind was wicked.The predicted wind of 10-20 mph.was a bit OFF.Did not hear a bird early in the morning wake up time of ole' gobbler's.Not surprised due to the howlin' wind.Went to our usual area to set up,a large grass strip in between to large tracts of oak's, locust and pine and put the 2 Avian-X's out,the wind provided great movement to the decoy's.I made sporadic call's as loud as I could to cut the wind,still didn't hear anything.Was just about to call again when I caught some movement to my right,a full strut tom.He never gobbled that we could hear 'cause he was on the down wind side.I put the call back into my pocket and let his desire do the rest.At 25 yds. he was done, 1" spurs, 9 1/2" beard and I would guesstimate 20# or so.Gotta get one of my computer wiz friends to give me a hand's on lesson in posting pic's.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Way to go on an opening day Tom! And get it done in less than ideal conditions! The whole off season you think of the perfect warm calm clear mornings with gobbling starting in the morning darkness and then calling that bird right to you after fly down. Well we all know that doesn't happen quite as often as a we'd like it too. Good hunters make it happen no matter what the conditions are!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

joekacz said:


> As everybody and anybody that hunted on Saturday(4/27) the wind was wicked.The predicted wind of 10-20 mph.was a bit OFF.Did not hear a bird early in the morning wake up time of ole' gobbler's.Not surprised due to the howlin' wind.Went to our usual area to set up,a large grass strip in between to large tracts of oak's, locust and pine and put the 2 Avian-X's out,the wind provided great movement to the decoy's.I made sporadic call's as loud as I could to cut the wind,still didn't hear anything.Was just about to call again when I caught some movement to my right,a full strut tom.He never gobbled that we could hear 'cause he was on the down wind side.I put the call back into my pocket and let his desire do the rest.At 25 yds. he was done, 1" spurs, 9 1/2" beard and I would guesstimate 20# or so.Gotta get one of my computer wiz friends to give me a hand's on lesson in posting pic's.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job getting a bird under really tough conditions. I hunted WVA yesterday. Heard a few gobblers at first light, but once the wind got howling either they got quiet or I could no longer hear them.
I grew up in PA and had a hunting camp in Cambria county. This is the first year in 43 years that I didn't get a PA license. Job had me working six days a week last fall. No Sunday hunting allowed in PA made the decision.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry for the double reply. Cellphones aren't made for people with xxl gorilla paws!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

TMK said:


> Good job getting a bird under really tough conditions. I hunted WVA yesterday. Heard a few gobblers at first light, but once the wind got howling either they got quiet or I could no longer hear them.
> I grew up in PA and had a hunting camp in Cambria county. This is the first year in 43 years that I didn't get a PA license. Job had me working six days a week last fall. No Sunday hunting allowed in PA made the decision.


Thanks for the comment's.Sunday hunting is around the corner for Pa.The opener of rifle season is going to be on a Saturday this year.With that occurring I think the Sunday issue will get pushed because your gonna have a day off now right after opening day.Can't think of any other logical reason for this change. IMO


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

joekacz said:


> Thanks for the comment's.Sunday hunting is around the corner for Pa.The opener of rifle season is going to be on a Saturday this year.With that occurring I think the Sunday issue will get pushed because your gonna have a day off now right after opening day.Can't think of any other logical reason for this change. IMO


Lots of guys still hunt from camps in the mountains. Hunt Saturday sit around camp on Sunday then hunt Monday??? Won't be too long before Sunday hunting is allowed....


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe-You are the TURKEYMASTER!


----------

